
I made an open source 3d printable violin that is Desktop Printer friendly - matthova
http://www.hovalin.com
======
matthova
The site was my wife and my first attempt at using Ghost. It's a great
platform and a refreshing departure from the Wordpress ecosystem. I'm looking
forward to making more sites with Ghost.

